# Health Care requirement for signing on to List of Foreigners



## Tring Man (Oct 7, 2015)

I am a UK national spending a lot of time (more than 90 days/year) at my caravan in Fuengirola. My wife and I have retired early and split our time between UK/Spain.

I realise that as we spend more than 90 days/year in Spain we should register on the List of Foreigners (Residencia).

Using this forum I am aware that I have to fill in EX18 and submit, that I have to provide evidence of funds to support us, and that I have adequate Health Care cover.

But here is my question:-

Will my Saga Healthcare policy suffice, it provides up to 120 days/year total, and cover for up to any single visit of 90 days?

Any help much appreciated.

Regards

Alan


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tring Man said:


> I am a UK national spending a lot of time (more than 90 days/year) at my caravan in Fuengirola. My wife and I have retired early and split our time between UK/Spain.
> 
> I realise that as we spend more than 90 days/year in Spain we should register on the List of Foreigners (Residencia).
> 
> ...


I guess the first thing to point out is that the 90 days must be "in one lump" to require you to sign on as resident. It might be easier to spend less than 3 months at a time in Spain.


Regarding your Saga policy, I shouldn't think anyone knows until someone 'tests the water' and get's it accepted.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, as snickpoh said it requires 90 consecutive days for registration. 89 then leave & the clock starts again.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Tring Man said:


> I am a UK national spending a lot of time (more than 90 days/year) at my caravan in Fuengirola. My wife and I have retired early and split our time between UK/Spain.
> 
> I realise that as we spend more than 90 days/year in Spain we should register on the List of Foreigners (Residencia).
> 
> ...



As far as I know you CANNOT use non Spanish long stay trav ins


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> As far as I know you CANNOT use non Spanish long stay trav ins


You are supposed to be able to use health insurance issued from another country - but I agree, travel insurance wouldn't be accepted, or shouldn't be. Travel insurance by definition is for people travelling away from home. If someone managed to use it to register as resident, then I'd say it would be unlikely to pay out.

I think the OP almost certainly doesn't need to register in any case.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I cannot agree re your def of the ins I am referring to. It's actually called LONG STAY trav ins so if we are going by definition it should be appropriate


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> I cannot agree re your def of the ins I am referring to. It's actually called LONG STAY trav ins so if we are going by definition it should be appropriate


I think the idea is that long stay isn't resident ie short/ long stays are not referring to residents. A resident is _*permanent*_ neither long nor short.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fair point young Pesky BUT a long stay could be years n years. Who knows that may be longer than someone who declares themselves resident


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Fair point young Pesky BUT a long stay could be years n years. Who knows that may be longer than someone who declares themselves resident


Young Pesky...Hmm you're growing on me.

I suspect the definition of long stay versus resident is stipulated in a law somewhere very difficult to find (and possibly different in every district council)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bah as usual sensible Pesky is right and argumentative Rabbitcat limps away to lick his wounds lol!!

But some day I will win one of these debates!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Bah as usual sensible Pesky is right and argumentative Rabbitcat limps away to lick his wounds lol!!
> 
> But some day I will win one of these debates!!!


But post #4 was correct!


----------



## Tring Man (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you all for your feedback. The thing I had missed was only required to register if staying 90 days consecutively, which is unlikely to apply to us.

Only other consideration I could think off would be related to Brexit. Would there be potential advantages to having signed onto the List of Foreigners following formal Brexit ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tring Man said:


> Thank you all for your feedback. The thing I had missed was only required to register if staying 90 days consecutively, which is unlikely to apply to us.
> 
> Only other consideration I could think off would be related to Brexit. Would there be potential advantages to having signed onto the List of Foreigners following formal Brexit ?


If you mean " BEFORE formal Brexit" then I would say yes as afterwards, if the UK is truly out of Europe, then I suspect you will need all sorts of visas as well.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> If you mean " BEFORE formal Brexit" then I would say yes as afterwards, if the UK is truly out of Europe, then I suspect you will need all sorts of visas as well.


However, even after Brexit, if the OP is entering for 90 days or less at a time and no more than 90 days in 180, then I would anticipate that no visa would be required.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> However, even after Brexit, if the OP is entering for 90 days or less at a time and no more than 90 days in 180, then I would anticipate that no visa would be required.


I don't understand the bit about "no more than 90 days in 180" I thought the 180 day thing was 'no more than 182 (?) days in 365?'

And 90 days is, as someone has said, rolled back to 0 if you leave <90 and not dependent/influenced/affected by another factor of days


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> I don't understand the bit about "no more than 90 days in 180" I thought the 180 day thing was 'no more than 182 (?) days in 365?'
> 
> And 90 days is, as someone has said, rolled back to 0 if you leave <90 and not dependent/influenced/affected by another factor of days


You are getting confused.

The 90 day rule applies to registering on the list of foreigners and the 90 days resets to zero, every time you leave the country.
The 182 day rule applies to "Tax residency" and is a cumulative amount within the same tax year which runs from 1st January to 31st December.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> As far as I know you CANNOT use non Spanish long stay trav ins


Quite Correct



Rabbitcat said:


> I cannot agree re your def of the ins I am referring to. It's actually called LONG STAY trav ins so if we are going by definition it should be appropriate


While the insurance company's policy may accept your long stay and pay out, that is not the deciding criterion but it iswhat is acceptable to the Spanish authorities that matters. The Spanish require you to have a policy covering residence (not travel) that is free from any need to pay in part for your treatment (known often as 'co-pay') while the insurance company pays for the rest, i.e. the insurance company has to pay 100% for the policy to be acceptable. Its acceptability is also dependent on where the insurance company is based and a Spanish based company is more likely to be accepted than one from any other company. Many of the main companies have a Spanish offshoot, e.g. Sanitas is (AFAIK) the Spanish arm of BUPA.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> You are getting confused.
> 
> The 90 day rule applies to registering on the list of foreigners and the 90 days resets to zero, every time you leave the country.
> The 182 day rule applies to "Tax residency" and is a cumulative amount within the same tax year which runs from 1st January to 31st December.


I was talking about the 90 days in 180 for non-EU citizens to enter as tourists (when their country is part of that arrangement). Nothing to do with either tax residency or registering on the list of foreigners.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> You are getting confused.
> 
> The 90 day rule applies to registering on the list of foreigners and the 90 days resets to zero, every time you leave the country.
> The 182 day rule applies to "Tax residency" and is a cumulative amount within the same tax year which runs from 1st January to 31st December.


Indeed I was, Baldi: very confused. It happens frequently.

As the OP is "from UK" I didn't understand the relevance of EverHopefull's comment. Your comment was my original understanding, then suddenly it all went bananas until you came along. Now everything's all right again.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> Indeed I was, Baldi: very confused. It happens frequently.
> 
> As the OP is "from UK" I didn't understand the relevance of EverHopefull's comment. Your comment was my original understanding, then suddenly it all went bananas until you came along. Now everything's all right again.


I was talking about post Brexit!


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> I was talking about post Brexit!


I was talking bananas!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> I was talking bananas!


But if you look at the posts (my original post and a preceding one), you will see that someone was talking visas post Brexit.

LOL - I do believe that the shape of bananas was one of the crazier arguments for exiting the EU


----------

